# Found the most amazing cage



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow spotted this gem on ebay Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 02-Feb-11 15:28:51 GMT) , lovley spacious cage isnt it, now promise not to bid on it as Im planning on putting all the rats in it.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I love that cage. I am going to out bid you  :devil:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

No how could you, is it for the dogs?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> No how could you, is it for the dogs?


Yeah, its for Molly to live in


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Too late I'm going to bid on that - should do nicely for our 13 guinea pigs.:thumbup:


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

My googles would be happy in there me thinks, going to cancel my other cage and I'll be out bidding you all!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Nooooo I knew I shouldnt have posted this beauty on here, I think a bidding war is on the cards.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

do u think i could get queenie my gambian pouched rat in that?
its the dream cage!:lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> do u think i could get queenie my gambian pouched rat in that?
> its the dream cage!:lol:


Yeah they are meant to be snug


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I might bid too. Been looking for a bigger cage for the rats for a while.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

ok i'll wait near the end to put my bid in as i really want it :thumbup:


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

you guys make me :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

mmmm maybe I could fit my husband in it that way I could get more rats:lol::lol:


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm willing to pay way over £100 so get ready to GO DOWN!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

A cage like that is worth way over £100, bring it on :lol:


----------



## Dave26 (Jan 22, 2011)

I want it for the rats, but I just don't know if it would fit in my room. If only they had put the dimensions


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

That cage is near me, I could pick it up for you if you like :arf:


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

sorry to spoil the fun a bit but I actually really want one of those to go in my mouse cage


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

BattleKat said:


> sorry to spoil the fun a bit but I actually really want one of those to go in my mouse cage


I think it would be lovely inside a decent sized cage as a little den:thumbup:.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no no no, you are all wrong.

im going to get it for my conti  you never know, it could fit all 20 bunnies in it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

on a seriouse note..... what the hell is that supposed to be, any one know what brand it is? has a slight critertraily look to it to me


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

I recon you could fit Cleo and China in that no probs Lil miss, if you want I'll come up and help you push :lol::lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I recon you could fit Cleo and China in that no probs Lil miss, if you want I'll come up and help you push :lol::lol:


thats great hun, ill remove the listing from ebay then shall i?

-look at the sellers name- LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah remove it hun, tbh not sure why you decided to sell in the first place  I told you I would have it for the german lops :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Yeah remove it hun, tbh not sure why you decided to sell in the first place  I told you I would have it for the german lops :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


we could fit heather in it with cleo & china, yeah?

sorry to dissapoint you guys :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> we could fit heather in it with cleo & china, yeah?
> 
> sorry to dissapoint you guys :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ohh now thats an idea, if Heather kicks off Cleo can just sit on her :thumbsup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

you lot are hilarious!

but seriously... WTF?!


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

If i had seen this earlier and had the money to throw away I would have bid on this just so I could bash and trash :thumbup:


----------

